# My friend fought in a Muay Thai match



## Damian Mavis (Jun 30, 2002)

My friend fought in a Muay Thai match last night....and he lost unfortunately.  Ah well, he did really well, even kicked the guy in the head 3 times but he was really nervous and it showed.  He lost by judges decision as the other guy was dominating most of the fight.  The other matches were pretty good.  I was impressed with the 2 female fights.  The second one in particular was over in 10 seconds.  One of the girls just went in very aggressive and did a great combo that opened with a round kick and got in close and landed several punches to the torso and head.   The other girl gave up on the spot as her nose had just been broken.  One of the other fights that was particularly interesting was one were one of the fighters clinched and kneed his opponents chest all in the blink of an eye and had a body knock out on his opponent.  He grabbed his neck, thrust his knee straight in and the guy didnt have time to block it...it looked like it hurt, he couldnt get up for about 30 seconds.

I've been thinking about getting in that ring for awhile now,  honestly I don't know when I'll ever feel ready, I'm still trying to get rid of my bad habits.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2002)

Going the distance and losing by decision isn't a bad showing at all. Was it your freind's first public match?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes his very first, he had joined Muay Thai about a year ago and has not had any previous martial arts training before (unlike alot of people) so I was pretty impressed with his fight but he was very disappointed.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## KumaSan (Jul 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *I was impressed with the 2 female fights.  The second one in particular was over in 10 seconds.   *



Moral of that story? Don't mess with Muay Thai women. Why didn't anyone explain that before I got married?


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 11, 2002)

LMAO   LOL  Words to heed!


----------



## hand2handCombat (Aug 11, 2002)

my friend fought in his first one too... but he didnt have enough training. he got wooped pretty bad. although your friend was nervous, im sure all the training he did made the style and techniques stick to his reflexes. my instructor told me i needed atleast 1 year before going in.


----------

